# Royal python incubation temp's



## Morpheus Pythons

Hi, just want to pick your brains on incubation temp's guys! I incubate at 88c but have heard other temp's for royals, your thoughts please.


----------



## markhill

88 too for me, I'd rather go a few days over at cooler temps than risk going too high

My last clutch that was at the bottom of the bator hatched on day 74


----------



## corny girl

I have my incubator running at between 31*C & 32*C (yes it's been running all year as my female didn't go this year). No point turning it off now :2thumb:.


----------



## markhill

corny girl said:


> I have my incubator running at between 31*C & 32*C (yes it's been running all year as my female didn't go this year). No point turning it off now :2thumb:.


I haven't even built my new one yet let alone turned it on, I dont expect eggs for another 8 months minimum.


----------



## paulh

90 degrees Fahrenheit is what I have heard for most pythons.


----------



## fuzzielady

markhill said:


> 88 too for me, I'd rather go a few days over at cooler temps than risk going too high


 
88f as well. Apparently you get bigger, healthier babies incubating them slowly. I've never done it any other way so don't know if this is true.


----------



## paulh

fuzzielady said:


> 88f as well. Apparently you get bigger, healthier babies incubating them slowly.


The only study I've seen that tested this idea was on northern pine snakes from New Jersey, USA. And that showed bigger healthier babies with increasing incubation temperature until optimum, and then size dropped off as heat continued to rise.


----------



## lee anderson

i also have mine at 88-89 and never lost an egg or had a problem


----------



## Morpheus Pythons

would it be safe to say that 88.5c is a happy medium? I've incubated at 88c dead on and been ok but heard slightly high temps work for some people?


----------



## corny girl

markhill said:


> I haven't even built my new one yet let alone turned it on, I dont expect eggs for another 8 months minimum.



This is the incubator i've had running for a while now (originally only had one female to size last year so only needed this one).











This one i have just bought (after someone posted a link from ebay of a guy selling up all his snake room), it didn't sell as a job lot so i asked if he'd sell this on it's own :2thumb:. I got everything you see here (including the Habistat pulse stat) all for £45










The smaller one is a 2' viv & will house my Hoggie once he's big enough to move into it :2thumb:.


----------



## Morpheus Pythons

corny girl said:


> This is the incubator i've had running for a while now (originally only had one female to size last year so only needed this one).
> 
> image
> 
> 
> This one i have just bought (after someone posted a link from ebay of a guy selling up all his snake room), it didn't sell as a job lot so i asked if he'd sell this on it's own :2thumb:. I got everything you see here (including the Habistat pulse stat) all for £45
> 
> image
> 
> The smaller one is a 2' viv & will house my Hoggie once he's big enough to move into it :2thumb:.


Wow what a bargain, like the incubator set-up, plenty of room for many a clutch! :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl

Morpheus Pythons said:


> Wow what a bargain, like the incubator set-up, plenty of room for many a clutch! :2thumb:



Yeah, a Habistat pulse stat alone is approx £40 :2thumb:. Just need my females to lay now :whistling2:.


----------

